
Show HN: Rating places using Emojis instead of stars/text - tobiasyobo
https://yobo-app.com/places/57763c1a03131e25087082d2
======
tobiasyobo
Hey HN,

my name is Tobi. We´ve build a simple local guide app using the whole range of
emojis to rate places instead of text and star reviews.

All emojis are collected in a cloud which tells you everything you need to
know about a places. The bigger an emoji the more relevant it is.

Would be great to hear your feedback. Cheers, Tobi

